# Construccion parlantes sistema 5.1



## byronserrano (Jul 16, 2007)

Buen Día a toda la comunidad. 

Soy Byron Serrano de Colombia y me animé a participar en el foro porque he visto que las respuestas son muy profesionales e instructivas. 

Tengo una inquietud: 

Quiero construir los parlantes de salida para un sistema de 5.1 

A continuacion, detallo el amplificador y el subwoofer que tengo: 

Amplificador Sony STR-DE575 
8 ohms at 1 kHz, THD 0.7% 
100 W / canal (2 front, 1 center, 2 surround) 

Subwoofer JBL Sub135 
8" 
100 W 

Ahora, el manual del amplificador, hace referencia a que se pueden conectar 2 tipos de parlantes: satelites y normales (segun el manual, normales significa que 'efectivamente puedan reproducir bajos'). 

**tengo una inquietud sobre este detalle: las peliculas que son codificadas en 5.1 como su nombre lo indica, canalizan el bajo al .1 (o subwoofer)? siempre es asi? o puedo tener cierta cantidad de bajo en los parlantes? 

**otra inquietud que tengo es: podré construir parlantes que tengan tambien una salida de agudos como un tweeter? o solamente necesito un parlante? de qué tamaño? qué diseño de caja? 

**en el manual, aclara que los efectos de audio y demás campos sonoros virtuales que crea el amplificador, son aplicados para parlantes que efectivamente reproduzcan bajos. (de ahi, mi inquietud). 

Quedo pues, a la espera de sus comentarios y sugerencias. Mi idea es obtener el mejor sonido posible e intento apegarme a lo que sugiere el fabricante (pero de igual forma, no lo aclaran todo).


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 17, 2007)

Hola. Yo lo que creo según he observado es que los DVD vienen grabados en 5 canales. El .1 lo crea el decodificador con filtros pasabajos. Hay decodificadores Dolby Digital o DTS o lo que fuera 5.1 que te permite seleccionar la candidad de graves que mandás a los parlantes.
Lo ideal sería no necesitar el subwoofer, que todos los graves los reproduzca individualmente cada caja según corresponda, ya que también puede haber graves envolventes y no solo medios y agudos como nos tienen acostumbrados los Home Theatres baratos.
Por eso hay que tratar de darle la mayor cantidad de graves que se pueda a los bafles, aunque el subwoofer nunca biene mal para terminar de acentuar los graves.

Respecto al diseño de las cajas acústicas, yo creo que lo mejor sería un diseño tipo columna de 3 vias para los frontales, unos 2 vías para los traseros, y un central 2 vías. Todos con tweeter.
En el foro podés encontrar diseños de bafles en un post que se llama algo así como "caja para woofer de 6". El problema es el diseño del central, no conozco ninguno.

Todo esto creo yo que es lo óptimo dentro de los precios razonables, comparados por ejemplo con columnas TANNOY que valen U$S1500 cada una.

Suerte


----------



## byronserrano (Jul 18, 2007)

...otra inquietud que tengo es, si adapto parlantes que reproduzcan bajos, cuando los consiga, estos deben ser de 100W RMS o pueden ser de menor potencia? No se quemarían si son de menor potencia?

**si son de mayor potencia, funcionaria como cuello de botella? la maxima salida es lo que se escucha? si fueran de menor potencia, sucedería a la inversa?? la salida sería la máxima permitida por el parlante??

Gracias!!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 18, 2007)

El amplificador entrega tanta potencia. Si le ponés un parlante que la aguante no pasa nada. Si ponés un parlante que no la soporte lo rompés.
Siempre poné un parlante que tenga mayor potencia que la que entrega el equipo por un 20% como mínimo (osea si el equipo es de 100W poné parlantes de 120W o más).
Seguramente no entrega 100 por canal el sintoamplificador pero por las dudas poné parlantes grandes.
Tampoco te olvides de los cables. Tienen que ser lo más gruesos posible, ya que general pérdidas de potencia y calidad.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 18, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro. 
Me parece que generalmente para sintoamplificador se emplean columnas de tres o 2 vías en el frente y columnas o bafles mas chicos para los surround y el central. Las del fabricante que mencionas son bastante caras. Acá en argentina por ejemplo un par de columnas sony de buena calidad pueden llegar a 600 dólares o mas. 

Acá les paso un sistema completo que creo les va a interesar. 

No es para salir a fabricarlo ya, pero lo podemos discutir.

Puntos a tener en cuenta:

1 - terminación de los bafles ya que es para una casa no para el dj de la esquina.

2 - fidelidad en todo el rango de frecuencias de 20 a 20000 hz ya que no vamos a mirar una película a máximo volumen.

3 - un aspecto a primera vista que impacte. Esto podemos lograrlo con terminaciones de tonos caoba o roble directamente en la madera y teniendo en cuenta generalmente el color del cono y centros de parlantes.

4 - CALIDAD de sonido que viene dada directamente por el tipo de parlante y tweeter empleados y por el crossover sintonizado.

5 - Posición en la sala de escucha. Generalmente ganamos unos 3DB al instalar los bafles pegados a la pared pero perdemos omnidireccionalidad de agudos por lo que hay que buscar una solucion de compromiso. Por ejemplo, a unos 40 o 50 cm de la pared en un rincón para los frontales y pegados a la pared para los surround o traseros.

6 - NO todos los sintoamplificador tienen la posibilidad de poder direccionar el sonido a todos los canales de salida de audio. Esto se denomina en SONY multi ESTEREO. Por lo que si vamos a escuchar musica en ese modo para aprovechar nuestro sintoamplificador tenemos que desarrollar nuestros bafles traseros tan bien como lo son los delanteros. (generalmente los home son para ver peliculas en 5.1 y esto hace que solamente con buena calidad de parlantes delanteros y un subwoofer para darle cuerpo a los sonidos graves sea suficiente).

Bueno, podemos hacer un libro sobre este tema.
Vamos a los postres.

Aca les bajo unos planos de unas columnas de tres vias con sistema bas reflex y unas dimensiones estéticas para un home de casa.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 18, 2007)

Increibles aportes. Muy agradecidos.
Faltaría un lindo subwoofer para completar el juego.
Gracias!


----------



## byronserrano (Jul 19, 2007)

MUCHACHOS!!! MIL Y MIL GRACIAS POR SUS RESPUESTAS Y APORTES!!!!! SON GENIALES!! 

**tengo otra inquietud, si compro parlantes de carro para armar el sistema?? (existen algunos que tienen hasta incrustado el tweeter...) o seria una salvajada? jajaja..... no se, pero se me habia pasado por la mente esa idea........

la idea es construir los 5 parlantes para que todos queden colgados segun especificaciones del fabricante... tienen algun diseño para un parlante de 6" que pueda reproducir buenos bajos y tenga un tweeter para compensar????

espero sus comentarios...y de nuevo,  mil gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 19, 2007)

Hola byronserrano, en el siguiente post publique una. Te puede servir.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/caja-woofer-6-a-7566/

Por las dudas te la mando otra vez.

saludos y suerte.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 19, 2007)

Hola Francisco. 
Con respecto al subwoofer generalmente para sintoamplificador com este caso, hay que hacerlos ACTIVOS o sea con amplificador integrado porque la señal que sale de la toma RCA del mismo es de preamplificados.

Aca les paso dos sub con parlantes de 8 pulgadas. Pueden usarse de 10.



saludos..


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 19, 2007)

Aca una foto del que arme para mi.
Si les interesa le paso los planitos.

saludos


----------



## byronserrano (Jul 19, 2007)

hola muchachos,
vean lo que mi novia me regaló...por verme tan metido en este cuento del sonido, tomó los parlantes que hizo su hermano años atras y me los regaló.

por lo que alcanzo a detallar, es lo siguiente:

parlante de 10"
350 Watts
24 Oz
8 Ohm
1.5" Voice Coil

no se se si serán buenos pero quisiera armar con estos, los parlantes frontales (tipo torre) ....ustedes me han regalado diseños para parlantes mas chicos..ahora este es de 10"  tienen uno por ahi que yo pueda ir a fabricar????

muestro las fotografias de cómo venían originales.

**por cierto!!!! veo unos aditamentos electrónicos que pude tomar fotografía, en el dispositivo blanco, largo y delgado dice lo siguiente: 10W8.2ΩJ y tambien veo una 'garrapata' café! jajaja ambos, no tengo ni idea para qué sirven ni qué hacen!!!! alguien me lo puede explicar??!!!

quedo pendiente de sus comentarios y los planitos....GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 19, 2007)

Hola. Son parlantes tipo DJ para hacer ruido, no les pidas calidad. Menos los tweeters, valen U$S1,20
Fijate en este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/bafles-profesionales-7912/ que vas a encontrar diseños de 10", pero todos tipo DJ. No sé si te servirán


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 20, 2007)

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> Aca una foto del que arme para mi.
> Si les interesa le paso los planitos.
> 
> saludos




Hola, te rogaría que por favor nos incluyeras los planos, ya que además del subwoofer, veo que hay dos columnas omnidireccionales.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 20, 2007)

Hola a todos. Bueno esto va para largo.

Para byronserrano, varias sugerencias. El bafle que te regalaron no es malo pero no creo que sea adecuado para un sistema de home cinema como creo que estas buscando. Coincido con Francisco en que la calidad no es la adecuada porque los tweter y la bocina son del tipo PIEZOELECTRICOS y esto genera una distorción altisima aunque tienen mejor performance que los del tipo DOMO que son utilizados en sistemas de HI-FI o alta fidelidad. No los usaría para una columna o satélite o central de una sistema de home cinema, SI los emp´learia para bafles de sonido general porque son baratos y ademas tienen muy buen rendimiento. (por ejemplo un domo no llega a los 92 db/w/m de presion sonora cuando un piezo puede superar los 105 db/w/m facilamente).
Con respecto al wofer lo puedes instalar facilmente en cuanlquier de los dos modelos que subi. Va perfecto.
Lo de 1.5 coil voice no es mas que el diametro de la bobina del cono del parlante que es ed 1.5 pulgadas. Es un dato tecnico que indica una calidad media. Los buenos wofer tiene bobinas de 2.5 pulgadas y el tema es que cuanto mas grande es mejor porque logran la impedancia del parlante con menor cantidad de espiras y esto hace que la impedancia cuando el parlante excursiona al reproducir bajos fuertes no se modifique y NO distorcione.

Te sugiero que utilises el wofer con una de las cajas pero que reemplasis tweter por algunos tipo domo.

Ah, el dispositivo blanco es la resistencia de protección para el tipo de tweter piezoelecetrico y la garrapata marrón es un capacitor para recortar las frecuencias bajas (o el crossover).


Espero que te sirvan mis comentarios y cualquier cosa la seguimos. El tema da para muchiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimo.

saludos.


----------



## byronserrano (Jul 20, 2007)

Muchachos, vean lo que me encontré en Deremate.com!!
http://articulo.deremate.com.co/MCO...arlantes-sony-ss-mf750h-para-home-theater-_JM

Estan a un precio equivalente de 260 dólares.
Me los recomiendan???? Cómo los ven ustedes?? será que si valen lo que piden? serán de buena calidad y será algo bueno para tener??

ESCUCHO SUS COMENTARIOS!! Gracias!!


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 21, 2007)

Hola. Creo que son muy buenos. Aca en Ar. valen unos 400 dólares asique veo que estan mas baratos. Si queires del siguiente post puedes bajarte las caracteristicas y veras que cumplen muy bien con todo lo que venbimos planteando en las anterires entradas. Buena calidad de sonido, no tweter piezo sino de domo, buena respuesta en frecuencia y las dimensiones no son muy diferentes a las que veimos en las columnas. 

Mucha suerte y comentanos como te fuen con tu experiencia de sonido home cinema si los compras.

Estoy acomodando los planos para las columnas omidireccionales (sonido 360 grados) y el sub 8 pilgadas octogonal. Creo que mas tarde las subo.

saludos


----------



## byronserrano (Jul 21, 2007)

..liso juan jose, gracias por el dato. vamos a ver si me animo a comprarlas.... quedo a la espera de los planos.
(por cierto, los planos que has subido, para woofers de columnas de 1mt. de altura, son para woofers de 10"? estuve haciendo las conversiones y sale como si fueran de 8" o estoy mal?)

saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 23, 2007)

Hola Byronserrano. Los subgraves son uno para 8 pulgadas (el sub-2) y el otro para 10 pulgadas (el syb-1). Hay que tener en cuenta que los parlantes montados de afuera hacia adentro, no de atras.

Aca les paso a ti y a Juan Carlos Hernández Púa los planos de las omidireccionales. Yo las arme con unos tweter B52 domo y unos parlantes de 6.5 pulgadas marca PROBAS que son reemplazo de los utilizados en minicomponentes. Tambien les paso el crossover que tuve que desarrollar ya que de lo contrrio no sonaban bien como cualquier bafle que no esta bien calculado. Parlante, crossover y caja acustica debe cumplir con ciertos requisitos para que suene bien. de lo contrario solo SUENA.

mucha suerte y espero les sirva.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 23, 2007)

Aca va el planito del cono donde se aloja el tw. Las medidas son para el que utilise yo. En realidad cada uno debera calar el cono con las medidas del tw que tenga. La madera que utilice es CALDEN o alguna que se pueda tornear y por supuesto LOS HICE TORNEAR!!!!! jajaja.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 23, 2007)

En tercer lugar les paso un croquis en COREL de como se monta el cono sobre la tapa superior del bafle. Yo en mi caso le practeque 4 agujeros pasantes al cono en 90 grados y luego los remache del otro lado.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 23, 2007)

Aca les paso el recorte que hay que hacer si quieres completar tu home cinema. Yo personalmente utilice las dos columnas altas como frontales, un subwofer activo de 8 pulgadas que voy a subir despues y tres de estos cortitos que son para los dos traseros y el central. Estos no tiene tubo de sintonia por lo que se pueden apoyar en el piso o en algun mueble. Llevan el cono tal cual los altos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 23, 2007)

Y por ultimo les paso el planito del subgrave octogonal para completar el conjunto de parlantes del home cinema de 5.1 canales.
Como parlante deben utilizar un 8 pulgadas y el tubo de sintonia debe ser acodado. La salida hacia atras y el centro apunta al parlante.


Mucha suerte si alguien decide hacerlos.


----------



## byronserrano (Jul 24, 2007)

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS JUAN JOSÉ!! eres muy dedicado en tus proyectos.... en cuanto tiempo los tuviste terminados? por lo que veo, tienen unas rueditas al final que hacen que puedas llevarlos a todo lugar cierto?? 

otra pregunta que me surge que quisiera que me ayudaras a resolverla:

resulta que mi amplificador, en una de sus paginas, cuando se configura el sub woofer, para aprovechar al maximo el dolby digital, el fabricante menciona que la frecuencia de corte del sub woofeer, debe ser lo más alta posible. ahora, entre las opciones de configuracion de ecualizacion del amplificador, tengo lo siguiente.

para ajustar los bajos:
99Hz a 1kHz entre -6dB y +6dB

para ajustar treble:
1kHz a 10kHz entre -6db y +6dB

cómo se que he cumplido lo que ellos recomiendan??

PERO!!!! el fabricante del sub woofer (JBL) en su manual, recomienda que el ajuste de la frecuencia de corte debe estar entre los 120Hz y 150Hz o lo más abajo posible de este rango!!!!!

ESTOY MUY CONFUNDIDO!!!

..espero me ayudes a aclarar mi inquietud.

de antemano, muchas gracias!!!!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 26, 2007)

Muchísimas gracias señor Galleni.
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 30, 2007)

byronserrano, la construcción me llevó unos 3 meses. Me costó un poco ponerlos a punto ya que no me gustaba como sonaban porque los parlantes que consegui no son de marca sino unos genericos reemplazo de minicomponentes. pero luego de levantar la curva de impedancia VS frecuencia pude realmente calcular el filtro y recortar en donde los parlantes mejor sonaban. La verdad que estoy muy contento como quedaron. Respecto del subgrave, le instalé un amplificador como el que publique en un foro del TDA1562Q con una placa de alimentación de una fuente de PC (use solo los 12 voltios) y como el sintoamplificador que tengo (un sony STR-DG800) tiene una salida de subgrave no tuve que hacer nada de filtros ni nada raro. Solamente sonido puro al subgrave.

Bueno, vamos a lo nuestro. 

El subgrave activo que tienes es muy bueno por la marca y no creo que necesite muchas regulaciones para que suene bien. De hecho hay que recordar que las frecuencias por debajo de 200 hz son monoaurales y por eso es que se emplean generalmente subgraves mono. (aunque entren los dos canales luego se mezclan en un bufer interno generalmente). Respecto del corte de frecuencia del subgrave si lo estas empleando con la salida de subgraves del sintoamplificador NO tiene que recortar nada y col{ocalo en lo mas alto posible. El sintoamplificador solo va a emitir por ese canal las frecuencias de graves que cre que correspondes a los subgraves (debaho de 150 HZ). Ahora, si tu tienes el subgrave conectado a los dos canales de audi que salen del sintoamplificador (por ejemplo los delanteros satema B) SI tiene que recortar la frecuencia ya que depender{a de ese recorte la fidelidad de los graves y la saturacióon de los mismos (puede que te sobren por momentos). Lo que dice el manual del sintoamplificador respecto de colocar el recorte de frecuencia lo mas alto posible para aprovechar al máximo tus propiedades del dolby digital es cuando tu seteas en el sinto parlantes SMALL para los traceros y central y seteas SUBWOFER en NO. Entonces el sinto redirecciona las señales de baja frecuencia a los parlantes traseros y central (simulando unos graves potentes) y tu puedes setear en el sinto a QUE FRECUENCIA DE CORTE QUIERES QUE ESO PASE. Generalmente se recorta a 100 hz y por lo general suena bien. Pero no es el caso tuyo ya que tu tiene que tener el SUBWOFER en SI para aprovechar el subgrave activo JBL.

Espero que te ayude.

saludos


----------



## byronserrano (Ago 1, 2007)

Eres un caballero Juan José. Muchas Gracias por tu información. Es justamente lo que me está sucediendo.

Estoy muy interesado en armar las cajas para los parlantes que tengo, alguno de los diseños que me has enviado, los utilizaré para decidirme por cual modelo los voy a construir.

Te pregunto, para las fotos de la caja de parlantes que subí, sería conveniente colocarles algun material absorbente por dentro? mejoraría sustancialmente el sonido si lo hago? actualmente la caja está vacía por dentro. Si en caso sería conveniente, qué material podría utilizar?

De nuevo, mil gracias por todo y quedo a la espera de tus comentarios.

Saludos!!


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 7, 2007)

Hola byronserrano, disculpas por la tardanza es que se me descompuso la PC.
 Bueno, respecto de si es conveniente colocarles un material absorvente dentro de un bafle reflector de bajos la respuesta es SI. 
Esto mejora la respuesta en bajos y la acustica del bafle minimizando las frecuencias de resonancia que el mismo emite hacia atras (esto es inevitable en todo bafle BASS REFLEX). Se coloca generalmente GUATA de 12 mm de espesor y si no consigues este material puedes utilizar lana de vidiro. No es necesario pegarla ya que la presion interna del bafle se encargara de tenerla  contra las paredes del mismo. OJO!!!! se deben cubri TODAS las paredes MENOS la del parlante (o sea la del frente). 

suerte.


----------

